# Truma Combi Fault Codes



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Picked up our new Warwick Duo on Friday to find that the Truma Combi is not working and the control panel has a red led which comes on after 20 seconds. I've checked all the wiring and all seems fine but the pcb is showing the following error code 
. . . - . - . -
The dots are quick flashes and the dashes longer ones.

I suspect it's a problem with the heater rather than the wiring and it'll obviously be fixed by the dealer. But after spending an hour or so investigating I'd be interested if anyone knows what the error code means.

Roly


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Roly
Can't help on the codes but if you give truma a ring they will help you.

Ron


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

See the previous posts on this subject. There is one from bodgesco who had the same problem and fixed it.

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-56014-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

rayc - Thanks for the link but I'd already trawled through the Truma posts. My problem is different in that, on both gas and mains, I can't get the water to heat or the fan to run on the space heater. 

There is 12v getting to the unit but apart from the fault led nothing else works.

But as I said it's only a couple of days old so I'll be on to the dealer first thing tomorrow!


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

have you got water in it ? just a thought.dennis


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Roly! As I said to the Colonel...SNAP!! :roll:

Your dealer should be able to sort your boiler in the same way as ours, and that of the Colonel, did.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-63097-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-63166-.html

Damned annoying to have it all go wrong, especially when AuntieSandra and I were hoping to do some wild-camping! :evil: But all's well that ends well. :roll:

I hope you get the right result from _*your *_dealer.

PS Our fault code was _*short, long, long, short, long, long, long*_! That meant "You need to fit a new boiler!"


----------

